# Whoops... have no idea how they got in there........



## JasonL (Sep 3, 2011)

Aussie with snakes snared in Germany | News.com.au


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 3, 2011)

They keep trying don't they


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 3, 2011)

Lmfao... I wonder what the "rare white species" was...


----------



## dangles (Sep 3, 2011)

Link with pics
Aussie snake smuggler snared | News.com.au


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 3, 2011)

Those poor little snakes. I hope they don't get destroyed. If they don't destroy them, I wonder what they'll be doing with them. Moving them into Zoo collections or sending them back? Somehow I don't think they'll be coming back.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 3, 2011)

They wont send them back and if they did they would be destroyed


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 3, 2011)

albino darwin 


SamNabz said:


> Lmfao... I wonder what the "rare white species" was...




Wonder what they are worth over there?


----------



## Bez84 (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL rare white species and all his het friends..
Strange thing is he got through sydney airport just fine.... awesome security we must have...


----------



## JasonL (Sep 3, 2011)

Only a small percentage of animal smugglers get caught, it happens alot more than most people realise.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 3, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Strange thing is he got through sydney airport just fine.... awesome security we must have...



Had he been caught by Australian security in Sydney, the news would be all over the media, Biosecurity beating their chest what a catch! They would immediately put an incredible value, probably in tens of thousands $$ on the smuggled snakes and the next day the Magistrate would find him $800.-

It's a funny world we live in.


----------



## Bez84 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wonder what will happen to the snakes, probably go to a zoo and then end up in the hands of a private keeper and then in a few years germanys snake market is flooded with albino darwins..


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 3, 2011)

No doubt as the 'natural' coloured pythons take a major dive in value here some creative breeders are seeking better markets elsewhere.


----------



## gammafox (Sep 4, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> LOL rare white species and all his het friends..
> Strange thing is he got through sydney airport just fine.... awesome security we must have...



Probably Schapelle's baggage handler :|


----------

